# group buy time



## maxed out max (Jan 22, 2004)

whats up everyone time for the 3rd gen. maximas to have some style and change in its life this is for 3rd gen. body kits custom made for west coast spoiler. i talked to them today and they are giving us a group buy on body kits but we need atleast 10 orders so they can make a mold... also a one and only chance to get carbonfiber hoods too. but we need at least 10 people to buy them..... also this is one more once in a life time chance to get carbonfiber trunks made too but we need those 10 people.prices for these items will determan on how many people want each item.. ill have the prices weds. afternoon .. the hook up deal ... i used to work there so he said he'll hook me up phat and make these parts for me... still trying to get fenders made metal, fiberglass, and carbonfiber ones.. let me know whos in ... thanks... :thumbup:


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

ummm, CF hoods have been out for a couple years..

before anybody's going to commit to anything, they're going to want to see pics, prices, specs, etc.
plus, this board probably isn't the highest traffic board you can post this on..


----------



## maxed out max (Jan 22, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> ummm, CF hoods have been out for a couple years..
> 
> before anybody's going to commit to anything, they're going to want to see pics, prices, specs, etc.
> plus, this board probably isn't the highest traffic board you can post this on..


so who makes cf hoods for a nissan maxima thats 3rd gen.....


----------



## maxed out max (Jan 22, 2004)

maxed out max said:


> so who makes cf hoods for a nissan maxima thats 3rd gen.....


whos in the s. cal area that can come down to see these products and get a hooked up deal


----------



## reygarcia (Jan 19, 2004)

i will be in socal this weekend. i will see if i can get down there. oh wait, i need directions first.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

maxed out max said:


> so who makes cf hoods for a nissan maxima thats 3rd gen.....


fiber images for one
:waving:


----------

